# Good thing it has a snorkel....



## Brock25 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

eh... that wasn't that bad. no snorkel needed.


----------



## Brock25 (Jun 8, 2016)

Polaris425 said:


> eh... that wasn't that bad. no snorkel needed.



lol, If it wasn't I would have been cleaning out the air box and belt housing. The inlets are lower then the top of the front fender.


----------

